# First shots with the Wrangler



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I shot my new "Baby Blackhawk" for the first time today. This was the best time I have had at the range in some time.
















Those are 2.25" circles
The little gun does OK on paper, but it really wants active targets in order to get all of the fun out of it. I Shot a couple of dozens of shot shell hulls at around 7 yards and it was hard to stop.
By the way, and I am not recommending that anyone try this at home, but this little guy can do some tricks.









GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I shot my new "Baby Blackhawk" for the first time today. This was the best time I have had at the range in some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the dead video.
Try this, but not at home.





GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good single action fun. Congratulations again on getting one! Let me know how the rubber Hogue grips work out when you try them. Our Wrangler order was canceled by the LGS(no stock) and we are now going to order ours from Vance that has them in stock. I am looking forward to getting one now. Talo has some offers as well with a holster but they are all out. Will take one in most any color minus a pink one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

By the way @berettatoter and @rickclark. In the manual, Ruger states that dry firing the Wrangler won't hurt the gun. That is B.S.
The firing pin will contact the empty cylinder and peen the edge of the chamber making it hard or impossible to load and unload.
I will find the youtube link and post it here on this thread.
Here you go.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> By the way @berettatoter and @rickclark. In the manual, Ruger states that dry firing the Wrangler won't hurt the gun. That is B.S.
> The firing pin will contact the empty cylinder and peen the edge of the chamber making it hard or impossible to load and unload.
> I will find the youtube link and post it here on this thread.
> Here you go.


Watched the same video, it's a good one. I never dry fire a rimfire.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I received and installed my Hogue Monogrip today. 
It is really comfortable. It is also really big and ugly.
















Please ignore the misplaced trigger finger in pic #2, the gun was cleared three times before the installation and the ammo was two rooms away.
I will take it to the range today and try it out. If it improves accuracy as well as comfort I will keep them on. If not, there are some beautiful grips out there for $40-$60.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I will take it to the range today and try it out.


Well I ran another 100 rounds through it today with the new Hogue grip and despite how homely the grips are, they make a world of difference for me. 
With the old grips my pinky finger was homeless, now with a full grip one hand operation is much more controlled. I think my accuracy has improved a bit as well.
As I mentioned in Berettatoters Olde Timey thread, they are only $23 shipped. Well worth it to me.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It really uglies up the gun!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> It really uglies up the gun!


No doubt, but it wasn't too pretty with the OEM grips either. 
If I want beauty, I'll look at my G34.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

30' offhand with the Wrangler. Slow fire with the Hogue Monogrip. There's no way I could shoot that group with the factory grips.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks GW, The Hogue Monogrip for this Wrangler is just what I am going to test out for my hands. I love the grips available for these Wranglers and like the way some shoes make them shine but I want mine for shooting SA for myself only. Should have the Ruger next week and looking forward to it. Tested/shot a Bronze one with wooden checkered beautiful grips the past few weeks and loved it. The loading gate was stiff for me but accurate enough for the price range IMHO. Ordered the black one and can not wait. Will follow up when it gets here. Grips are coming tomorrow.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Thanks GW, The Hogue Monogrip for this Wrangler is just what I am going to test out for my hands. I love the grips available for these Wranglers and like the way some shoes make them shine but I want mine for shooting SA for myself only. Should have the Ruger next week and looking forward to it. Tested/shot a Bronze one with wooden checkered beautiful grips the past few weeks and loved it. The loading gate was stiff for me but accurate enough for the price range IMHO. Ordered the black one and can not wait. Will follow up when it gets here. Grips are coming tomorrow.


I have just cleaned my "Baby Blackhawk" and lubed it way too much with Hoppes oil in all the wear points that I can access. Since it is not broke in yet, I cycled the action countless times without dry firing and this cheap little pistol is as smooth as my Grandpas' watch.
I will burn another hundred rounds through it and then clean it thoroughly and then declare that you don't have to own a Taurus or a High Point to have a fun accurate .22 for a couple hundred bucks.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Thanks GW, The Hogue Monogrip for this Wrangler is just what I am going to test out for my hands. I love the grips available for these Wranglers and like the way some shoes make them shine but I want mine for shooting SA for myself only. Should have the Ruger next week and looking forward to it. Tested/shot a Bronze one with wooden checkered beautiful grips the past few weeks and loved it. The loading gate was stiff for me but accurate enough for the price range IMHO. Ordered the black one and can not wait. Will follow up when it gets here. Grips are coming tomorrow.






This helped me. Hope you have the same result.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> 30' offhand with the Wrangler. Slow fire with the Hogue Monogrip. There's no way I could shoot that group with the factory grips.
> 
> GW


Damn! Those grips work!


----------

